# This Would Be Cool



## andro (25/4/14)

http://bumblevape.com/article/25/102/0/The Ar-Win Adhoc Meter


----------



## Derick (25/4/14)

I've looked at doing this, because I've seen forum/blog posts where people DIY-ed a multimeter to attach a 510 connection for volts/ohms

The problem comes with the resistance of the wires you have to use to hook up your 510 connection. You would have to always deduct this from your final reading to get the correct coil resistance - or you would need the type of multimeters that you can 'zero out' - i.e. whatever resistance it is reading without any coil connected you can cancel out so it reads zero.

Problem is, those multimeters are a bit more expensive and you end up with something that costs more than the ohm and volt meters already on the market for e-cigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

A good quality multimeter (i.e Fluke) auto zeros the lead resistance - its the cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a -hurry-in-china types that you need to subtract lead resistance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (25/4/14)

johan said:


> A good quality multimeter (i.e Fluke) auto zeros the lead resistance - its the cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a -hurry-in-china types that you need to subtract lead resistance.



Yep - but if you can afford to buy a Fluke, you might as well buy an ecig volt and ohm meter 

And no way am I cutting up my fluke for 510 connections

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (25/4/14)

johan said:


> A good quality multimeter (i.e Fluke) auto zeros the lead resistance - its the cheap-n-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a -hurry-in-china types that you need to subtract lead resistance.



Yeah but a Fluke costs R4500 ....entry level 175 model..........I was lucky enough to be given one as a present...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hein510 (5/5/14)

rather then just get a VW mod with a Ohms meter in. I use my SVD and VV V3 to check Ohms and I can vape it!


----------

